# Offset Cold Smoking W/AMNPS



## thebig1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Good day everyone. 

The time is upon us as the temps begin to drop.  This past summer I was completely new to smoking and all of you master's of the pit helped a brother out.  Now I'm looking for your help/advice once more.

I have a wood burning New Braunfels offset smoker and am thinking about dabbling in the fine art of cold smoking.  It could be anything from cheese, bacon, etc...  Really anything that is fun and strikes my fancy.

Which AMNPS would you get for such a task? I'd most likely use it for hot smoking also.

Would you use pellets or dust?

Also, how EXACTLY would your setup be?  Meaning, where would you put the AMNPS, amount of smoke, etc...?

As always I appreciate your opinions and expertise.  I'm really excited about giving this a go.

Even more exciting is that this coming Sunday I'll be trying Bear's famous Bacon On A Stick and Dutch's Baked Beans.  My mouth is watering just thinking about them.

Chad


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2016)

Considering the thermal mass of that offset smoker...  you may not be able to get adequate air flow...   A cardboard box, makes a great cold smoker...  especially in cold weather...  dowels or rebar through the box and cooling racks supported on those rods makes a great set up...  several 1" holes along the bottom edge and twice that many along the top of the side walls makes for good air flow.... 

You could add a small box fan on your smokers inlet to get air flow...  like used in a computer...  if you have any old computers, the fans would be free....


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dave, thank you for your reply.  Some questions:

1.  Would you place the AMNPS in the firebox or the cooking chamber? (Cooking chamber is approximately 2'-3' long)

2.  If you would place it far end of the cooking chamber, would it help air flow to leave the firebox door open for air flow? To the best of your knowledge, would that be sufficient?


----------



## wade (Nov 1, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> The time is upon us as the temps begin to drop.  This past summer I was completely new to smoking and all of you master's of the pit helped a brother out.  Now I'm looking for your help/advice once more.
> 
> ...


Is it the Bandera - or equivalent? If so then these are great for cold smoking. Just pop an AMNPS in the firebox and you are away. If the seal of the firebox lid is not great then roll up some paper towel to use as a gasket. I used to use mine all the time for cold smoking.













NB Cheese Smoking.gif



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2016


















NB Smoker.gif



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2016






I agree with Dave too though - A cardboard box does make a good smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253691/seasoning-after-curing-and-before-smoking#post_1625213


----------



## sqwib (Nov 1, 2016)

On a Horizontal, offset, Reverse flow type smoker/pit I would place an AMNPS below the cooking grate at the opposite end of the exhaust stack and see how the smoke travels, you may need to play with the firebox opening with some cardboard to slow the smoke a bit and you can also drop the exhaust lower with a can or some flashing to keep the smoke lower, it will be trial and error but should be easy enough.


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Wade, that's not the smoker that I have. Mine is a horizontal offset.

Sqwib, I already have some flashing in my exhaust positioned about an inch above my cooking grate. Mine isn't a reverse flow that I know of. 

I was thinking the same thing about placement of the AMNPS and airflow. I just wanted other's opinions on it also. Thank you. 

Chad


----------



## wade (Nov 1, 2016)

> Wade, that's not the smoker that I have. Mine is a horizontal offset.


OK. I think New Braunfels stopped making the Bandera quite a few years ago when they got bought out. It is still going strong though after 16+ years of use and being exposed to the elements all year round


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2016)

I think SQWIB got it....  but you will have to check on "smoke flow" to be sure, just like he mentioned...


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Wade, I guess mine is over 25 years old. It's an original with the heavy gauge steel. 

Thanks Dave, I understand that I'll have to keep an eye on it to make sure that everything is flowing well and that it's getting enough airflow.


----------

